# Hi



## willowtigger (Oct 7, 2020)

Someone told me about this site on another forum. So I just joined.


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello @willowtigger 
Welcome to the forum  
We're still pretty new on this host.


----------



## Kivessout (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @willowtigger


----------



## marti (Oct 7, 2020)

@willowtigger  welcome aboard


----------



## Nymphatony (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Naiwen (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 8, 2020)

I hope i'm okay to be here ...........


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

willowtigger said:


> I hope i'm okay to be here ...........


Of course you're okay


----------



## Pitszal (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome willowtigger  and enjoy!


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 8, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> Of course you're okay


thanks sorry i am so used to outstaying my welcome on forums that i expect to be either thrown out or told to leave or thrown in forum jail, its happened too many times to me so i expect that type of treatment on forums now


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

willowtigger said:


> thanks sorry i am so used to outstaying my welcome on forums that i expect to be either thrown out or told to leave or thrown in forum jail, its happened too many times to me so i expect that type of treatment on forums now


I can assure that you won't be thrown out here  what is forum Jail anyway?


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 8, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> I can assure that you won't be thrown out here  what is forum Jail anyway?


its posting restrictions of various kinds, having to have every post checked then allowed up is forum jail, not being allowed to post at all is forum dungeon


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

willowtigger said:


> its posting restrictions of various kinds, having to have every post checked then allowed up is forum jail, not being allowed to post at all is forum dungeon


Oh right, so you mean having your account placed in Moderation so the staff have to approve your posts? Never had to do that so I am sure you will be fine


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 8, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> Oh right, so you mean having your account placed in Moderation so the staff have to approve your posts? Never had to do that so I am sure you will be fine


yep i call it forum jail cause i know when we get thrown in there and the door slammed shut and locked behind us it too hard to get let out cause some places on the internet (psych central) if they do that to you and you behave they won't let you out until you explode on the review site

they did that to me so i know for sure they behave like that


----------



## kikipetie (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

willowtigger said:


> yep i call it forum jail cause i know when we get thrown in there and the door slammed shut and locked behind us it too hard to get let out cause some places on the internet (psych central) if they do that to you and you behave they won't let you out until you explode on the review site
> 
> they did that to me so i know for sure they behave like that


Psych Central have been known to be strict with their members, Not like that here, also the forum is pretty new


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 8, 2020)

i dont want forum jail time i learned to be scared of it


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

willowtigger said:


> i dont want forum jail time i learned to be scared of it


why would we do that here?


----------



## willowtigger (Oct 8, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> why would we do that here?


cause as soon as i start to settle into a place i get told i'm posting too much and they get the forum jail keys out


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 8, 2020)

willowtigger said:


> cause as soon as i start to settle into a place i get told i'm posting too much and they get the forum jail keys out


You won't be told that you're posting too much here  I post loads myself.


----------



## Spice (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome willowtigger and enjoy the board.


----------



## toetapping (Oct 9, 2020)

Welcome willowtigger I am sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## Kyng (Oct 10, 2020)

Welcome aboard, willowtigger! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## Butterfly88 (Oct 12, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## ZandraJoi (Oct 15, 2020)

Welcome @willowtigger! Thank you for your intro. You'll find a great support group here! If you have any more questions or concerns, do not hesitate to ask the staff!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum, enjoy


----------

